# New job as a timid security officer.



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

A friend who works as a security officer at a factory told me about what his responsibilities were which consisted of pretty much greeting the truck drivers and getting their informartion. It sounded easy enough so I applied. Well the only place they had availiable was the hospital. I was not told much about the job except that I would be providing customer service and watching patients on suicide watch. I accepted the job and went through a brief orientation that made sure to emphasis that even though we are security, we have no higher authority other than a regular civilian.

This also meant that we are given no weapons of self defense and no training in self defense. I start my work at the hospital and come to find out that the security here is called to handle aggressive individuals and patients. The nursing staff also seem to have the false impression that security are the saviors and we can tackle and disarm the bad guys,when in reality we are not supposed to touch the patient unless absolutely needed (you are getting choked out or something) and the most we can really do is just to call the police....seriously. I am the only female security officer and I am a timid and shy individual and did not take this job to be putting myself in danger when i am not even thoroughly trained in self defense or even have pepper spray. My boss tells me that it is not my job to tackle and apprehend people but that does not stop the entire nursing staff of the hospital from thinking otherwise. This is stressing me out because the nursing staff throws responsibilties at me that i am really not trained or the right person for. I am unsure if i should stay here and constantly inform the nursing staff when something is out of my league or to just request to be sent elsewhere or quit. It is annoying when you are sccused of not doing your job by people who dont even know what your limits are. It only pays 9-10 bucks an hour...that isnt worth a black eye or broke nose. I need the money but I dont know if it is worth the stress. I don't blame the nursing staff for having the wrong idea because really what ia securiy good for if they really cant do anything but be a detterance but unfortuantly thats what it is and nothing more. My fellow security officers are great but it is easier for them to be pressured out of their boundaries when they are male and I am more inclined to say."no im 
not trained for that"

What would you do? I hope i did not make this too confusing.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I worked security years ago, at an apartment complex, two factories, a library and a hospital. Yes, the staff do think that security guards can do all those things even though they aren't supposed to. I never had anyone tell me to do things that I had to get physical though, besides at the hospital. I guess if I had come across that I would just tell them it's not our policy to do that.

I think companies hire security to make the staff feel safe because, like you said, when something happens all they can do is call the police; something that can obviously be done by the staff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

yes i agree and it just frustratinf that the staff has those beliefs. because they lok at you like WHAT when you tell them how it really is.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

sorry for my spelling errors i am on my phone. lol


----------



## anon7388 (Apr 11, 2014)

You're right, 9-10 an hour is not worth it. Talk to your supervisor and try to get another site. If you work graveyard shift you will most likely never have to deal with people, assuming you work in an empty building like I do.


----------

